

Stem cell 'major discovery' claimed - jliptzin
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25917270

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7143500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7143500)

